

Deleted Article by The Guardian - harrisonpowers
http://pastebin.com/NTJvUZdJ

======
grey-area
This is from the Observer (Sunday Paper), not the Guardian as the headline
states, though I think they published it on the Guardian website - the two
papers have separate editorial teams though they share the same online space.
You can see the printed edition of the Observer article reproduced here:

[http://guardian.newspaperdirect.com/epaper/viewer.aspx](http://guardian.newspaperdirect.com/epaper/viewer.aspx)

It'd be nice to see some verification of the claims, so I'd be interested to
see the article if it is ever republished after checking (I think they took it
down as the source - Madsen - is seen as particularly unreliable).

------
jeremyflores
The source, Wayne Madsen, apparently has a history of unsubstantiated claims,
including that Obama is secretly a homosexual[1].

[1]: [http://www.businessinsider.com/the-guardian-wayne-madsen-
nsa...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-guardian-wayne-madsen-nsa-
scoop-2013-6)

------
k-mcgrady
Can't see much value in posting this. If they deleted it it's probably
factually incorrect or inaccurate and will probably return with corrections.

~~~
Someone
There's an other issue: one can question the quality of judgment of the
paper's editorial office.

Their primary source apparently is not the most reliable, and figuring that
out is not hard. They either did not know that, which would be bad, or they
knew and ignored it, which would be bad, too. The third option 'they knew, but
had a secondary source confirm it' seems highly unlikely as the article
doesn't mention it. Also, if they had conformation, why would they have to
retract it?

And yes, one can read a conspiracy theory behind the phrase _" Madsen, who has
been attacked for holding controversial views on espionage issues"_. I don't
think that is enough for a respected paper to justify publication of this
article.

~~~
Amadou
That third option could be that they had a second source confirming things
while the article was in process but that source was ruled out (either
reversed themselves or was found to be making stuff up) and the editors made a
bad last minute call to continue but then were overruled a few minutes after
initial publication.

------
alan_cx
I don't know about what has happened here, but this story does ring true with
what has historically happened after 9/11\. We know that EU countries bent
over backwards to accommodate US demands with respect to information sharing
with regards to travel. This is just what I would expect to be a sort of
secret extension of that rational. Don't up set the "Yanks", and betray the
citizens, then complain like hell when it turns out the US spies on EU
governments and institutions.

UK wise, we are just turn all we have over to the US with out question. I
would assume that this has always been the case. Dunno why we dont change our
name to USK, and adopt the dollar.

------
zimbatm
Yes, PRISM is probably an extension of the existing ECHELON program. It's
weird that the correlation hasn't been made already. Fun fact, I remember
Australia stepping out of ECHELON because they hadn't the capabilities to keep
up with US surveillance meaning the spying was essentially one-sided [ref
needed].
[http://whatreallyhappened.com/RANCHO/POLITICS/ECHELON/echelo...](http://whatreallyhappened.com/RANCHO/POLITICS/ECHELON/echelon.html)

------
choult
It's also worth noting that this was the headline on early morning print
editions of The Observer but later editions had it replaced.

------
bdg
Here's the link to archive.org version:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20130630002034/http://www.guardia...](http://web.archive.org/web/20130630002034/http://www.guardian.co.uk/info/2013/jun/30/taken-
down)

It states "This article has been taken down pending an investigation."

Here's the 404 from the next day:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20130629225229/http://www.guardia...](http://web.archive.org/web/20130629225229/http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/29/european-
private-data-america)

------
danso
The deleted article is almost entirely sourced to Wayne Madsen, who has made
disclosures and claims far more shocking than these in the OP:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayne_Madsen](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayne_Madsen)

So are these disclosures new? Whether they're a scoop or not doesnt have much
to do with their actual validity, but if he's made these claims well before
Snowden, then it's likely they've been debated in the past, too.

~~~
lolcraft
Instead of a timid "disclosures and claims", I think you should have gone for
the throat and said "conspiracy theories that are unsupported by any
evidence". I mean, 9/11 as a false flag operation is somewhat _passé_ now, but
Obama being a gay (!) Kenyan citizen... H1N1 as an experiment by the US
military... Israel portraited as criminal conspirators, Elders of Zion-style,
and the Taliban as just innocent victims of USG-directed false flag
operations... I can see a pattern emerge from that. And of course, everything
"corroborated" by Anonymous Sources (tm), the best of sources.

Even given my strong Democratic sympathies, I wouldn't trust Madsen to give me
the time of the day correctly. Time is probably a Zionist conspiracy, anyway.

~~~
ferdo
> Obama being a gay (!) Kenyan citizen.

I don't know about his sexual proclivities but Obama was born a dual
American/Kenyan citizen. He was also born a British subject by virtue of his
father's status.

------
pcvarmint
Here are the diffs between the various versions:

[http://www.newssniffer.co.uk/articles/658994/diff/0/1](http://www.newssniffer.co.uk/articles/658994/diff/0/1)

Here's Wayne Madsen's comments:

[http://www.waynemadsenreport.com/articles/20130630](http://www.waynemadsenreport.com/articles/20130630)

------
cabalamat
Nicer-formatted version:
[http://meowc.at/message/204](http://meowc.at/message/204)

------
blumentopf
This seems to be the original story (HT Fefes Blog):

[http://www.privacysurgeon.org/blog/incision/former-nsa-
contr...](http://www.privacysurgeon.org/blog/incision/former-nsa-contractor-
warns-of-murky-interception-arrangements/)

------
gasull
Worth mentioning that the author smeared WikiLeaks in the past:

[https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/351121777742716928](https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/351121777742716928)

------
ferdo
If Wayne Madsen isn't dead or in jail, he's not releasing anything dangerous
to the NSA.

